# Splash Guards Installed On 2018 Cruze LT Hatchback



## Belucci (Sep 24, 2018)

I went with the Universal fit because I couldn't find a fit for my 2018 Cruze. This set does not include any screws or washers, frames etc.








I purchased separately screws, washers. I utilized the factory screws and holes, which I draw into a piece of carboard before drilling the holes.








Factory screws are star shaped. I had to lift the car a bit to secure the screws on the inside wheel well (rear) for the (front) I just turned the wheel so that I can access the mounting area. My screwdriver has an elbow kit
which helped a lot with securing the flaps to the body of the car.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Couldn't find any? GM makes them and sells them as an accessory: https://www.gmpartsnow.com/index.php?p=catalog&mode=scat&scatgrp=exterior&scatsubgrp=splash-guard


----------



## MplsGen2Rey (Nov 5, 2020)

That looks nice. I think I’m going with this route.


----------

